# mini skid steer gallery......



## tread lightly services

post pics of your mini skid steers here. tracked or wheeled.


----------



## S-205

Ramrod Taskmaster 800


----------



## Burkartsplow

Team Ramrod!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

team ramrod


----------



## S-205

Man I loved that thing, useful for countless jobs!


----------



## iamhere

Here are some of a job I did at the start of last summer


----------



## mcwlandscaping

iamhere;1554204 said:


> Here are some of a job I did at the start of last summer


Digging out for a "preppers" bunker?


----------



## White Gardens

Love the thread! Mini's are such useful little engines.

My favorite attachment for our machine is the back-hoe. Makes it easy to dig in B and B trees, footers for retaining walls, and other general digging use that you need a mini ex for.




























.....................


----------



## Burkartsplow

How is the dry well you installed working out. I need to put one in my backyard?


----------



## White Gardens

Burkartsplow;1554840 said:


> How is the dry well you installed working out. I need to put one in my backyard?


It's works pretty good, but this project wasn't necessarily for water mitigation in the back yard. This well is actually part of a downspout routing system I installed for a customer. All 4 downspouts were routed to the basin. It fills up quickly and was just put in place to help slow the water down so that all the water coming from the downspouts didn't create a washout and to also allow the plumbing to drain out completely after a storm.

There is actually a pop-up I installed on top of the basin for the water to exit.










............................


----------



## Burkartsplow

Thanks for the pic. I am going to put in 2 in my back yard as the original drain tile that ran through the back of all the yards is junk. I am thinking 2 with a diameter of 4 foot whole with stone around each unit will mitigate the standing water I have at the far back. Pics to come next spring.


----------



## White Gardens

Burkartsplow;1555016 said:


> Thanks for the pic. I am going to put in 2 in my back yard as the original drain tile that ran through the back of all the yards is junk. I am thinking 2 with a diameter of 4 foot whole with stone around each unit will mitigate the standing water I have at the far back. Pics to come next spring.


That would probably do the trick then. I did goof with this one I installed and didn't use fabric and stone around it, but for what it is, it should go about 15 years or better before it needs cleaned out as it will eventually also fill with junk from the roof.

You could also put a couple of short runs of drain tile running the the dry wells to help catch more water laterally if you need to.

.............


----------



## alldayrj

Those flo well ones are ok for really small ones but i usually use drywell block and a concrete lid for gutters and sometimes step up to precast set with a machine. 

Wrapping the well in filter fabric as well as lining the hole with filter fabric is the best way to do it. Then fill between them with drainage stone


----------



## tread lightly services

White Gardens;1554823 said:


> Love the thread! Mini's are such useful little engines.
> 
> My favorite attachment for our machine is the back-hoe. Makes it easy to dig in B and B trees, footers for retaining walls, and other general digging use that you need a mini ex for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................


i also have the backhoe attachment and love it. #1 attachment for a mini skid, 
followed damn close by the snowblower attachment.


----------



## tread lightly services

A.T.T.;1553820 said:


> Ramrod Taskmaster 800


love the ramrod with the painted to match orange bobcat rims!

still think bobcat missed the mark when they decided to not pursue a wheeled mini skid loader.

as for the tracked machines, they are on thier 3rd re-design and still have not got it right, but getting closer.


----------



## iamhere

mcwlandscaping;1554796 said:


> Digging out for a "preppers" bunker?


Nope, bellow grade workshop/garage. Took a weekend of Dingo work but we got it done. My client and I poured a 4" slab in Sept. and he's been reinforcing the walls with CMU and rebar. I'm going to be digging out the rest of that bay to the left of that post during my spring break. He already has most of his tools and stuff in there. He also formed out a mechanic's pit but I doubt it will ever be put in.


----------



## White Gardens

tread lightly services;1555530 said:


> i also have the backhoe attachment and love it. #1 attachment for a mini skid,
> followed damn close by the snowblower attachment.


I so want a blower, but can never justify the cost of one for as little as it would probably get used. It's a tool that would get utilized maybe once every 5 years when we get the big snows and I use it for sidewalks.



tread lightly services;1555537 said:


> as for the tracked machines, they are on thier 3rd re-design and still have not got it right, but getting closer.


If you are talking about the tracked mini's, they are almost there. Vermeer and Ditch Witch are finally doing a Triangular track design getting the sprocket out of the dirt along with minimizing pavement chatter which is the worst.

I've tried the S800TX but feel its just a bit too big of a machine for what I need. It's a bit heavy and a bit wide. I'm waiting until Vermeer re-designs the S650TX to the better track system and might upgrade then.

I'd go with a Ditch Witch and their comparable machine and new track design, but the dealer is over an hour away and the Vermeer dealer is 15 minutes.

...................


----------



## sea ox

Doing some hurricane clean up. Boxer 526 diesel.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

These machines are handy as hell!!! The only drawback for me is the combination of operating it, and holding myself on it tends to KILL my back..... I'll keep my fatass in the regular skid and leave the mini work to the young backs on the crew!!!


----------



## White Gardens

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1555962 said:


> These machines are handy as hell!!! The only drawback for me is the combination of operating it, and holding myself on it tends to KILL my back..... I'll keep my fatass in the regular skid and leave the mini work to the young backs on the crew!!!


I think that's what I like about my Vermeer, it has a wrap around design with pads to help keep you in place and the handle is easy to grab onto.

I'm more of a stand type of guy with my back. I seem to have more back problems after being in a sitting position. I even run a stand up mower and it seems to help my back.

........


----------



## tread lightly services

a few of mine vs stump......guess who won???payup


----------



## tmlawncare

Terex pt30 with a few snow attachments.


----------



## tmlawncare

One more of our Boss bx8 on our pt30. Does pretty well but really needs a counterweight.


----------



## White Gardens

Foul!!!!!!

If it isn't a stand on, then it's not a mini. 


......


----------



## tmlawncare

Oops sorry. I though I could sneek that one in.


----------



## S-205

How does it handle the Boss, aside from lifting it up and down?


----------



## ducaticorse

If it's not a full size, it's a mini! Here's my 453 doing some tree work clean up last year..


----------



## ducaticorse

tmlawncare;1557330 said:


> Terex pt30 with a few snow attachments.
> View attachment 121026
> 
> 
> View attachment 121027


That thing is PIMP!


----------



## alldayrj

PT30 killing it! how wide are the tracks on that thing? standing on go cart is for lames, give me a seat and cab option any day

and how wide is yours ducati? are you running duals on the front?


----------



## tmlawncare

A.T.T.;1557384 said:


> How does it handle the Boss, aside from lifting it up and down?


When we bought the Boss plow I did not even know how it would lift it. Well it will lift it fine even off idle. Give it a little throttle and it plays with it. Keep in mind it is stuck out 3" further and weighs and extra 150lbs or so do to the adapter plate. This is significant on this size machine. With that being said the machine is very light in the rear. We borrowed a counter weight for the pt30 and it made a world of difference. The machine felt much like a pt50 with that extra 440lbs on the back. We also kept the counter weight on when we were moving some piles back and it made me want a larger bucket. Had to give the counter weight back and I really miss it. Going to order one next week. They are really pricey so I keep hesistating.


----------



## tread lightly services

ducaticorse;1557394 said:


> If it's not a full size, it's a mini! Here's my 453 doing some tree work clean up last year..


agreed!! diggin the duals genius!!!

if it is the smallest that they make it qualifys....:salute:

dig the terex 30 too


----------



## tmlawncare

alldayrj;1557405 said:


> PT30 killing it! how wide are the tracks on that thing?


The tracks on the pt30 are 11" wide and very deep grooved. For the size of the machine I am still amazed with how well it performs. We needed something that would fit on sidewalks but still be able to use it on a few small lots. It also gets used on driveways if they are really deep and drifting.


----------



## alldayrj

I meant overall width, outside track to outside track. My bad


----------



## ducaticorse

alldayrj;1558076 said:


> I meant overall width, outside track to outside track. My bad


36 inches maybe 44? I thought they were designed to get through standard width gates.


----------



## Fordcatrand

I love my 463 it's the best side walk machine I have ever used for snow. We are a asphalt maintanance company so we usually end up using our bigger skids for rip up jobs
What the specs on that there's pt 30 looks like a sweet machine.


----------



## tmlawncare

ducaticorse;1558085 said:


> 36 inches maybe 44? I thought they were designed to get through standard width gates.


Track edge to track edge is 48" total machine width. The bucket in the above pic is also 48" wide. The blower is 54" and the box is 8'6"


----------



## White Gardens

Here's a debate that I want to bring up between the stand on machines and cabbed machines.

What I like with a stand-on the most is the fact you don't loose labor with a stand-on machine. The operator can get on and off the machine to help with any hand loading or otherwise making the operator more productive.

With a cab, it's harder to get in and out and you have instances where the operator is sitting there twiddling his thumbs while the labor does hand work to load the bucket or otherwise.


........


----------



## ducaticorse

White Gardens;1558114 said:


> Here's a debate that I want to bring up between the stand on machines and cabbed machines.
> 
> What I like with a stand-on the most is the fact you don't loose labor with a stand-on machine. The operator can get on and off the machine to help with any hand loading or otherwise making the operator more productive.
> 
> With a cab, it's harder to get in and out and you have instances where the operator is sitting there twiddling his thumbs while the labor does hand work to load the bucket or otherwise.
> 
> ........


I suppose you could make that argument, but the entire idea of these machines in the first place is to reduce labor by having the machine there and running in the first place. The minis have there place as do smaller cab machines such as the bobcat 463,453,s70 etc. I am constantly at tipping load with my 453/463 machines, which would mean I would be absolutely tipping over with an MT52. The minis are good , but hey also are limited in they're abilities compared to a mini cabbed machine. Not to mention you can suck it if you think I'm going to be standing on the back of an MT52 in a blizzard plowing sidewalks when the 453 or similar series has a heated cab lol.. As far as bang for your buck goes, cabbed machines are hands down the #1 choice.


----------



## tread lightly services

ducaticorse;1558125 said:


> I suppose you could make that argument, but the entire idea of these machines in the first place is to reduce labor by having the machine there and running in the first place. The minis have there place as do smaller cab machines such as the bobcat 463,453,s70 etc. I am constantly at tipping load with my 453/463 machines, which would mean I would be absolutely tipping over with an MT52. The minis are good , but hey also are limited in they're abilities compared to a mini cabbed machine. Not to mention you can suck it if you think I'm going to be standing on the back of an MT52 in a blizzard plowing sidewalks when the 453 or similar series has a heated cab lol.. As far as bang for your buck goes, cabbed machines are hands down the #1 choice.


agreed to a point... cabbed machines are awesome for snow removal, my next purchase will be a bobcat 463/s70

but i have a 322 wheeled dingo with a snowblower i do alot of residental propertys with stuff in the way, ie: trees branches i love the wheeled dingos and blower for this.

75% of my buisness is because of neighbors looking out thier windows seeing the dingo
thinking it is soo cool and wanting to know what it is. then wanting there driveway done.payup

problem with a bobcat is everyone has seen one and you are in a cab so they think you are un approachable.

plus my niche is leaving a light footprint on existing surfaces, so light ground pressure is a must.prsport


----------



## scott3430

What is the lift capacity of your mini ? I see there are pros and coins to the mini's. Thx


----------



## ducaticorse

scott3430;1558293 said:


> What is the lift capacity of your mini ? I see there are pros and coins to the mini's. Thx


They both have their purpose. I feel as though overall, the small cabbed machines go further for the money. My 4 series cabbed mini loaders have a claimed lift cap of 700lbs, but they will and do lift far more than that.

I do agree that the minis have strong points that the cabbed units don't, but not many. Everything I own has multiple purposes, and the big ones for my mini cabbed loaders are tree work in the on season, and snow management in the off season. I cant put a guy out in a blizzard for ten hours straight standing unprotected on a mini, I can do that in a cabbed unit though.

I also use mats whenever I go onto turf, so pressure points aren;t an issue with the tires.


----------



## alldayrj

White Gardens;1558114 said:


> Here's a debate that I want to bring up between the stand on machines and cabbed machines.
> 
> What I like with a stand-on the most is the fact you don't loose labor with a stand-on machine. The operator can get on and off the machine to help with any hand loading or otherwise making the operator more productive.
> 
> With a cab, it's harder to get in and out and you have instances where the operator is sitting there twiddling his thumbs while the labor does hand work to load the bucket or otherwise.
> 
> ........


I know my dad doesnt like getting in and out but I'm usually the one in it and I'm young so i hop out and help.

Can the minis with cabs load higher trucks/trailers??


----------



## ducaticorse

alldayrj;1558356 said:


> I know my dad doesnt like getting in and out but I'm usually the one in it and I'm young so i hop out and help.
> 
> Can the minis with cabs load higher trucks/trailers??


Yes they can, but not by too much.


----------



## S-205

The whole being outside in a snow storm issue is relevant. Mini's basically only do sidewalks, which are usually done by hand by shovel or snowblower. I would much rather stand on my cab machine cleaning a sidewalk than doing hand labor. I did it when I was younger for 18-20 hours straight and still do it frequently. Anything is better than shovelling.


----------



## ducaticorse

A.T.T.;1558385 said:


> The whole being outside in a snow storm issue is relevant. Mini's basically only do sidewalks, which are usually done by hand by shovel or snowblower. I would much rather stand on my cab machine cleaning a sidewalk than doing hand labor. I did it when I was younger for 18-20 hours straight and still do it frequently. Anything is better than shovelling.


I beg to differ, as I believe most people would with your thoughts of being outside in a snow storm as "irrelevant".

My cabbed machines have a 36 inch width when set up with factory skinny tires, and they do sidewalks.

Ooops, I see that you wrote "relevant" and not "irrelevant".. Sorry A.T.T.


----------



## tread lightly services

scott3430;1558293 said:


> What is the lift capacity of your mini ? I see there are pros and coins to the mini's. Thx


my roc is 530 tip is 1060 from the factory 
that is with with no operator or counter weights.
each counter weight is 187 lbs i have 2 on the rear

also i have one on the the front that is 95 lbs off of the tracked dingos(helps with balance and arm down pressure)

so 1060 tip 
+187 counterweight 
+187 counterweight
+200 operator
= 1634 tip

can't include the front counter weight because it's over the front tires.
always go off of tipping weight...no one ever uses thier skid loader at 50% all the time.:laughing:

that picture of the dingo with the backhoe and stump is priceless

backhoe alone is 762 lbs plus a 400 lb stump wesport

when we junked some cars we hand the entire front end of ford LTD 4 feet in the air to cut the cats off of it, full dress car engine and tranny in it.


----------



## tmlawncare

ducaticorse;1558360 said:


> Yes they can, but not by too much.


Depends. The old rc30's and early pt30 can load a one ton dump easily. The new pt30 has a much higher lifting range and can load a tandam axle dump with little problem. The reach is close to a full size skid steer.


----------



## White Gardens

Back to the stand/sit argument.

I think in terms of snow removal, a machine with a cab is the first choice, especially in regards to long hours using the machine.

Now, in our case, the primary objective with the machine is for summer work. Having it be a stand on type machine works better for us as the operator is better utilized.

That and our mini is only randomly used for snow removal. Only when we get large storms and heavy drifting is it then used, and that is only once every 5-8 years.

Though, if we ever accuired a large account with lots of sidewalk work, then we would consider a machine with a cab.




.................


----------



## xgiovannix12

where are the pictures man ! I want more ~~~~~


----------



## tmlawncare

X2, love the minis.


----------



## White Gardens

Just a little add to the thread to keep it going.

This is a ripper I designed for my machine so we don't have to use a tooth bucket. That and it allows us to rip areas before tilling to make it easier on any tiller we use.



















..............


----------



## xgiovannix12

White Gardens;1559983 said:


> Just a little add to the thread to keep it going.
> 
> This is a ripper I designed for my machine so we don't have to use a tooth bucket. That and it allows us to rip areas before tilling to make it easier on any tiller we use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............


Great Design


----------



## White Gardens

xgiovannix12;1560000 said:


> Great Design


Works way better than I could of expected also. I'm able to get all the way down to the mounting plate.

In extreme conditions where it is heavily compacted, I can take off the rippers and leave one or two on to do the work.

I might also come up with a set of used anhydrous/amonia applicator knives to install on it also. This way I can rip existing turf to relieve compaction without doing too much damage to the turf itself. Just might need a roller over the lawn when done to smooth it out some.

.........


----------



## DavCut

One place I worked would send out a 2 man laborer crew with a 1 ton and a Dingo to excavate for transformer pads. The Foreman would use the trencher to cut the limits of the pad and then to pre-rip the middle. The Dingo could then simply load out the fluffed material. Saved us having to send out a larger truck with a 580/operator. 

I like the simplicity of your rippers White Gardens. If you do any irrigation or lighting conduit work you could probably shackle onto a single shank an use it as an inexpensive cable plow.


----------



## White Gardens

DavCut;1560098 said:


> I like the simplicity of your rippers White Gardens. If you do any irrigation or lighting conduit work you could probably shackle onto a single shank an use it as an inexpensive cable plow.


That's a good thought, never even thought of that. Thanks for the tip! Thumbs Up

Part of me want's to start making these in the winter time and start selling them when I'm slow.

I'd just sell them on e-bay and then when I get busy and run out of stock, then I'd just wait until I had the time to build more.

.................


----------



## cat10

heres our old dingo thing was the best love the chain driven one


----------



## cat10

heres a few more i found


----------



## tread lightly services

cat10;1560526 said:


> heres a few more i found


still have the breaker attachment??? want to sell it??


----------



## cat10

tread lightly services;1560928 said:


> still have the breaker attachment??? want to sell it??


nahh sorry we use that all the time


----------



## tread lightly services

cat10;1561034 said:


> nahh sorry we use that all the time


ok couple of questions for you...you have had the chain driven 220 and the 4 paw 323

which do you like better and for what reasons?? i have the 322 4 paw and love it, but you seem to favor the 220...any reason??

also how did you like the 4 in 1 bucket and what brand is it??


----------



## ducaticorse

cat10;1561034 said:


> nahh sorry we use that all the time


Wondering what the heck all that concrete was that you were breaking out of the trench with the hammer was for.


----------



## derikL

White Gardens,

Are the tracks on your vermeer aftermarket. I am loking for turf friendly tracks for our ditch witch sk650 that ride good on pavement too. I'll get some pics of the dw and we also have a dingo 525


Derik


----------



## White Gardens

derikL;1561455 said:


> White Gardens,
> 
> Are the tracks on your vermeer aftermarket. I am loking for turf friendly tracks for our ditch witch sk650 that ride good on pavement too. I'll get some pics of the dw and we also have a dingo 525
> Derik


Yes, those are the Prowler Tracks you can find on E-bay. They cost less, but also weigh less also, so you need to take that into consideration.

As for performance, I loose a little bit of traction, but not enough to cry over.

As for turf, they are wayyyyyy better than the stock bar-style track. I'm extremely happy with the reduction in turf damage.

As for durability, they seem to be holding up to the abuse we have put them through.

As for ride, it is a bit smoother than the prostate jarring ride of the old track, but you still get some pavement chatter. I've discussed this on LawnSite and we feel it's the design of the sprocket running on the ground along with the metal guides/cleats in the track itself that causes most of the chatter problems.

The only way to minimize the pavement chatter is get the newer style Vermeer S450TX (smaller) or S800TX. They have the triangular track system that keeps the sprocket off the ground. I tested the S800TX and it's tons smoother, but the machine is just too big for my liking. I'm just waiting till Vermeer re-designs the the S650TX with the same undercarriage and upgraded body, then I think it will be time to sell off the current machine and get a new one, or wait until a good used unit comes along.

Ditch Witch has re-designed their SK650 with the triangular track also. The only reason I'm a Vermeer man is because we have a dealer 15 minutes away and the nearest DW dealer is a little over an hour away. Both are good machines though.

In the Meantime, I've got a gardners Kneeling pad I put on the platform to reduce some of the chatter transference to the operator.

..................


----------



## vlc

Before and after sod installation.


----------



## vlc

Spreading 40 yards of loam!


----------



## vlc

...And moving some snow around a couple years ago


----------



## Superior L & L

Couldn't imagine spreading 40 yds with a little machine like that


----------



## vlc

Better than a wheelbarrowThumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12

vlc;1561556 said:


> Better than a wheelbarrowThumbs Up


thats for sure


----------



## White Gardens

Superior L & L;1561553 said:


> Couldn't imagine spreading 40 yds with a little machine like that


Used my machine to move 35 tons of material in one day.......

And yes, sure does beat using a wheel barrow.

..............


----------



## tread lightly services

that pile disappears fast with a dingo i dozed and graded 30 tons of rock in my driveway in an afternoon after work just a couple of hours with the dingo and wola! graded gravel parking area. 
i cant believe i waited so long to start this thread. these seem way more popular than i thought!!

keep the the pictures coming! great stuff!!


----------



## White Gardens

vlc;1561542 said:


> Before and after sod installation.


Love the soil cultivator attachment!

I just rent one when I need it, but that's why I built the ripper to make the cultivator work better in hard turf conditions.

I get people all the time telling me I should use a harley rake over the tiller, but I'm not a fan of the compaction the harley rake leaves behind.

.........


----------



## vlc

Another little project I did last year. I love this machine! I use it for everything. It even cuts my mulch jobs' time in half. The only drawback is it barely reaches high enough to load my 1 ton dump with the sides off.


----------



## vlc

Loading salt for tomorrow's storm... The hard way


----------



## White Gardens

You need to build a ramp!

That's what I love about my under-tailgate spreader the the dump height of my vermeer. I can dump into the box no problem.





.........................


----------



## tread lightly services

White Gardens;1567338 said:


> You need to build a ramp!
> 
> That's what I love about my under-tailgate spreader the the dump height of my vermeer. I can dump into the box no problem.
> .........................


i believe the dump height is 80 inches on the vermeer??

the dingo is 66 inches

14 inches wont get you above that hopper bin, level with it maybe, a 463/s70 would get you there. 94.5 in wesport


----------



## White Gardens

tread lightly services;1567804 said:


> i believe the dump height is 80 inches on the vermeer??


Oh, I know it still wouldn't dump into a V-box.

You need a ramp!!!! LOL!

...............


----------



## GLS

^^Great pics so far.

We don't use ours in the snow season, but here are some pics anyway...

Soil cultivator is great, just can't justify owning one.


----------



## GLS

Jealous of the backhoes, wish I could find one cheap!


----------



## tread lightly services

jealous of the dump trailer, wish i could find one cheap....lol


----------



## tread lightly services

fwiw i had a soil cultivator and hated it! any moisture in there and mud city, if it's too dry hops on the top, and it absoultely hates smalll tree roots. sold it and bought other attachments....like a BACKHOE!!


----------



## White Gardens

tread lightly services;1568543 said:


> fwiw i had a soil cultivator and hated it! any moisture in there and mud city, if it's too dry hops on the top, and it absoultely hates smalll tree roots. sold it and bought other attachments....like a BACKHOE!!


With a mini, A dump truck with drop sides trumps a dump trailer any day.........

..............


----------



## Willman940

Jeez these things are productive, almost all the jobs I see it doing in this thread, I've had to do by hand.


----------



## vlc

I wish they made one of those extended reach rollover buckets for these things. Looked everywhere for one, but they only have them for fullsize skids and loaders.


----------



## 2_Djinn

tmlawncare;1557333 said:


> One more of our Boss bx8 on our pt30. Does pretty well but really needs a counterweight.
> View attachment 121031


Thats a nice looking rig right there. I would love to hear how it pushes snow . Ive talked to a few RC30 owners who all say they cant imagine not having one around (both guys have large skids also).


----------



## White Gardens

vlc;1568611 said:


> I wish they made one of those extended reach rollover buckets for these things. Looked everywhere for one, but they only have them for fullsize skids and loaders.


It's probably the weight being to far out with the extension making the machine unstable. The capacity is only so much to begin with, so putting it out farther might spell disaster.

A 4 in 1 bucket is about the only way to go to increase the dump height without a ramp.

.........


----------



## White Gardens

Little tree removal action.

























......................


----------



## GLS

White Gardens;1568584 said:


> With a mini, A dump truck with drop sides trumps a dump trailer any day.........
> ..............


Can't beat the low deck height on a dump trailer though. Can only stack so high on the truck.



















Driving in to scoop materials


----------



## White Gardens

GLS;1568779 said:


> Can't beat the low deck height on a dump trailer though. Can only stack so high on the truck.


Agreed to a certain extent, and especially the fact that you generally can have a higher payload on a dump trailer compared to a dump truck.

I'd like to eventually get a dump trailer to add to the dump truck in those situations where you need to haul some volume. We do a few 30+ yard mulch jobs every year, and right now I can get about 12 yards on the truck and our equipment trailer at once. But having the dump capabilities of a trailer would be nicer.

One reason I decided on a dump truck with drop sides, and a tilt deck trailer is efficiency for us. Sometimes we get jobs where we might need to haul off 20+ tons of material. It's nice to pull the machine on the trailer, un-hook the trailer and just use the dump during the day hauling off loads. Then at the end of the day, on the last load, we can load up the machine with the full truck and be on our way without making an extra trip back to get the machine.

But like I said, a dump trailer is useful by all means. And probably neither method or setup is better than the other.

......


----------



## GLS

White Gardens;1568822 said:


> Agreed to a certain extent, and especially the fact that you generally can have a higher payload on a dump trailer compared to a dump truck.
> 
> I'd like to eventually get a dump trailer to add to the dump truck in those situations where you need to haul some volume. We do a few 30+ yard mulch jobs every year, and right now I can get about 12 yards on the truck and our equipment trailer at once. But having the dump capabilities of a trailer would be nicer.
> 
> One reason I decided on a dump truck with drop sides, and a tilt deck trailer is efficiency for us. Sometimes we get jobs where we might need to haul off 20+ tons of material. It's nice to pull the machine on the trailer, un-hook the trailer and just use the dump during the day hauling off loads. Then at the end of the day, on the last load, we can load up the machine with the full truck and be on our way without making an extra trip back to get the machine.
> 
> But like I said, a dump trailer is useful by all means. And probably neither method or setup is better than the other.
> 
> ......


I agree about the dump truck also. If I had to choose, I would probably own a dump truck (of some sort, at least a dump insert) before I purchased a dump trailer. We would be lost if we didn't pull our lawn maintenance trailer with a dump truck (grass clippings, sticks, various debris).

What works great for us during mulch jobs is being able to do bed prep (weeding, edging, dead plant material etc.) and dump the debris in the truck, and then offload the mulch from the trailer. Sometimes we have the beds ready to go, but it's nice to be able to do it all in one shot without making return trips.

Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## White Gardens

Few more pics I found the other day when getting photos organized for the web-site.

Just about all the mini pics I've got right now.

























............


----------



## tread lightly services

this is the best thread ever! dare i say better than the full size skid loader picture thread. 

i'll have to find more pictures.


----------



## xgiovannix12

MORE MORE MORE gotta admit I love the picture section of this forum


----------



## Capt. Fred

my old school kanga, not many pics of her but angle blade, auger 24 & 9" bits a 4 in 1 bucket, trencher and grade all for her and use it most every job in some capacity, paid for herself many times over


----------



## xgiovannix12

Capt. Fred;1626413 said:


> my old school kanga, not many pics of her but angle blade, auger 24 & 9" bits a 4 in 1 bucket, trencher and grade all for her and use it most every job in some capacity, paid for herself many times over


Nice machine ... She could use some new rubbers but still a sharp machine Thumbs Up


----------



## icl

White Gardens;1568584 said:


> With a mini, A dump truck with drop sides trumps a dump trailer any day.........
> 
> ..............


How long have you owned a Vermeer? And is the only one you have ever owned? The reason I ask is that I worked for a landscape company in the Des Moines area that had the first diesel machine they made. It was a wheeled machine, and it was a turd. It could lift more than the Dingos, but it had a very poor hydraulic design. If you tried to raise or tilt the bucket as you drove, it would stop the machine right now! Same with using an attachment that required power.

Well when I left there and started my own company I was very unwilling to rent one from Sunbelt. They actually let me have it for 2 days at no cost to show how good the gas tracked model was. Needless to say I was impressed and that became my go to machine for my first year. My previous employer bought a Vermeer in 2012!

I didnt/dont mean to bash Vermeer, but I am glad they addressed the isssues that they once had.

Personally I have a 322 Dingo and like it as it is what I know mechanically. Saves on repair bills!


----------



## icl

Action shot! Oh yeah she has new treads since this pic.


----------



## White Gardens

icl;1626438 said:


> How long have you owned a Vermeer? And is the only one you have ever owned? The reason I ask is that I worked for a landscape company in the Des Moines area that had the first diesel machine they made. It was a wheeled machine, and it was a turd. It could lift more than the Dingos, but it had a very poor hydraulic design. If you tried to raise or tilt the bucket as you drove, it would stop the machine right now! Same with using an attachment that required power.


Because of the lack of usefulness of the wheeled model, Vermeer stopped making them.

Mine is a 27 horse gasser and the older 3 pump design. Yes trying to move the bucket when rolling, you get some power drop, but if you finesse it and not completely engage the joystick and go slowly, then it's not an issue at full speed. At normal operating and grading speed, I generally don't notice any power drop.

As for attachments, it has no problem running anything I throw on it.

I did rent the older 3 pump diesel about 5 years ago and there is definitively a difference in power. But for what we do, I went with a gasser and the money left over bought the back-hoe attachment.

If the motor ever goes, I plan on putting a 33 horse Generac in it to make is sing.

Now, I realy want to see the S650TX get redesigned to the same track configuration as the S400 and and S800. I like the size of the 650 compared to the 800, but would like the triangular track design to keep the pavement chatter down.

...........


----------



## Capt. Fred

they are the original tires on the Kanga believe it or not, but i cant imagine i'll get another season out of them, with nearly all the work being in the dirt ive managed to make them last but more than one plug in them for sure they didnt make a trac model back then but eventually made a trac over tire option and aside from some sandy projects traction has never been much of an issue for me i just aaired the tires down and that helped, she has a 20 hp honda and it is more than addequate with little power loss when using hydr. while moving, its all in feathering the two to work in sync.


----------



## snocrete

Love the mini'sThumbs Up. On a few occasions I've borrow/rented a MT52 off of a buddy of mine in the landscape biz...and have rented 463's/S70's a few times(along with a couple other brands of mini's, cab and walk/ride behind). Considering I own a mini-x(Bobcat 323) I don't really have a justification to own a mini skid, because for what I do the mini-x is better suited. But, when I've paired the 323 up with a mt52(or similar) on a job, it always amazes people that you got the machines back into those tight spots & accomplished so much, in such a short amount of time. I think I have some mini skid/mini-x pics?? I'll see what I can find and post em.


----------



## alldayrj

Would love some first hand feedback on the 463 and s70


----------



## tread lightly services

alldayrj;1634822 said:


> Would love some first hand feedback on the 463 and s70


i can help with this...

to start with all i do is sidewalks... alot of them!! 7+ miles

i purchased a s70 with a 48" sb150 blower, cut my plowing time in half and a heated cab to boot! my s70 is exactly twice as fast as the wheeled dingos.
also lifts 2+ feet higher!!

i had a 322 wheeled dingo with a blower and a blade....worked awesome...untill you spend 12+ hours at a crack in a snowmobile suit on one..

buy a 463/s70 if you do alot of sidewalks you will not regret it!Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

Dbl post.........


----------



## Grassman09

My Digno rocks. I try to use it as much as I can. Especially on sod jobs. The 4' platform is great for hauling the sod into the yard if gate permits but I also use it to grade the yard and level. Looking to use it for sidewalks this winter. Toro only has 4' plows I want a 5'.



















Wanted to get the big Cat in but would have been a mess and probably buat the city sidewalk in the process 


















I think I may have busted the jack hammer. Some parts that hold the head fell out I noticed. 
Did some demo work with it


----------



## tread lightly services

found a high dump bucket if anyone was looking or one to load thier salter...

http://www.terrapwr.com/products/hdb40-high-dump-bucket/


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice setup Grassman! Does that trailer have electric brakes?


----------



## vlc

tread lightly services;1649080 said:


> found a high dump bucket if anyone was looking or one to load thier salter...
> 
> http://www.terrapwr.com/products/hdb40-high-dump-bucket/


Nice!! I'm emailing them now to request more info.


----------



## KLC99

Love this little guy


----------



## strokerpuller

Just bought the 755 a couple months ago and love it. Have had the 650 for 2 years now but after running the new one next to it it will be traded in for another new 755.

Attachments forks, 42" bucket, 52" bucket, auger w/ 4"12"16"24"30"36"bit's, power rake (my favorite), 7"x3' trencher.


----------



## GLS

strokerpuller;1678596 said:


> View attachment 130137
> 
> 
> View attachment 130138
> 
> 
> View attachment 130139
> 
> 
> View attachment 130140
> 
> 
> Just bought the 755 a couple months ago and love it. Have had the 650 for 2 years now but after running the new one next to it it will be traded in for another new 755.
> 
> Attachments forks, 42" bucket, 52" bucket, auger w/ 4"12"16"24"30"36"bit's, power rake (my favorite), 7"x3' trencher.


Nice pics and selection of attachments

What specifically do you like better on the new 755? I've got a 650 and love it except the horrible chatter on pavement. How does the new track design do on pavement?


----------



## ducaticorse

tread lightly services;1648972 said:


> i can help with this...
> 
> to start with all i do is sidewalks... alot of them!! 7+ miles
> 
> i purchased a s70 with a 48" sb150 blower, cut my plowing time in half and a heated cab to boot! my s70 is exactly twice as fast as the wheeled dingos.
> also lifts 2+ feet higher!!
> 
> i had a 322 wheeled dingo with a blower and a blade....worked awesome...untill you spend 12+ hours at a crack in a snowmobile suit on one..
> 
> buy a 463/s70 if you do alot of sidewalks you will not regret it!Thumbs Up


I second this emotion.


----------



## strokerpuller

GLS;1678966 said:


> Nice pics and selection of attachments
> 
> What specifically do you like better on the new 755? I've got a 650 and love it except the horrible chatter on pavement. How does the new track design do on pavement?


The chatter on the 650 bothered me too but I never realized how bad it was till I ran the 755. The 755 is so smooth. Plus the drive gear is now up high out of the gravel, sand, and dirt (caused mine to wear out at 850 hrs) also the drive pumps and hoses are no longer hanging under the machine. Its 1mph faster, lefts more, and some other small changes too.

Make sure to get the 755 and not the 750. The 755 is turbo charged and has the same power as the 650 the 750 is not.


----------



## vlc

tread lightly services;1649080 said:


> found a high dump bucket if anyone was looking or one to load thier salter...
> 
> http://www.terrapwr.com/products/hdb40-high-dump-bucket/


Well, I've emailed and called this company and no one will get back to me with a quote. Not sure what's going on with them. Oh well...


----------



## pitrack

I was curious how the bigger Ditch Witch compared to the 650.

I bought my Boxer a couple years ago planning/hoping to use it quite a bit...I use the thing constantly.


----------



## pitrack

Moving a van:


----------



## pitrack

Lining up the track bar with the bolt hole:


----------



## dieselboy01

My Mini I picked up two weeks ago.





And can lift a whole 500lbs!!


----------



## LopatLT7495

*mini skid V plow*

Mini skid V plow with wings. Looks pretty cool, i wonder how durable it is.


----------

